# Let's introduce ourselves.



## MaidenScotland

Hi I am Maidenscotland.... the name gives a big clue to where I originate from.
I have lived and worked here in Cairo for many years.
I live in El Agouza which means old woman lol and I have an apartment overlooking the Nile which is lovely, the river is really busy in the summer with fellucas sailing back and forth.
I have 2 children both grown, one lives in Spain with her family and the other lives in England with his girlfriend. I have 3 super grandchildren who I don't see often enough but I am working on it. I love reading and dancing, Im good at the reading but the dancing mmm well god loves a trier 

So come and say hello

Maiden x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi I am Maidenscotland.... the name gives a big clue to where I originate from.
> I have lived and worked here in Cairo for many years.
> I live in El Agouza which means old woman lol and I have an apartment overlooking the Nile which is lovely, the river is really busy in the summer with fellucas sailing back and forth.
> I have 2 children both grown, one lives in Spain with her family and the other lives in England with his girlfriend. I have 3 super grandchildren who I don't see often enough but I am working on it. I love reading and dancing, Im good at the reading but the dancing mmm well god loves a trier
> 
> So come and say hello
> 
> Maiden x


Hi, 
Don't know how, but came across this thread. Seems strange to be posting on the Egyptian forum.
We've "met" on the Spanish forum, smth about your daughter and the electricity bill i think?? Did she get it sorted out??
Just wanted to say, I can't imagine living in Cairo, it must be very different to Spain. But I'd love to go over and soak up some history one day. 
Love reading, having found the forum to be a positive experience, I've been looking into the possibilty of online reading groups, but haven't found anything that really convinces me. Do you know anything about this?
Pesky Wesky in Spain


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ola Pesky or Ahlan wslan fil Misr 

The electric bill is being sorted, they are sending her new copies of all her bills, she was a QS in a former life so she will be spot on when she sorts them out lol
I read about 3 books a week, although for some reason I have just slowed down in the last couple of months, we could always ask the big boss if we could do a separate room for a book club, trouble is it has to be a book that I can get hold off lol
Nice to see you here, call again for some chai


----------



## korupt

Hello. I just came to cairo two weeks ago. I am 22, male, Chinese and lived in California for 10 years. Now i am working in Maadi. It feels so different here, have to adapt to the culture and surrounding. Hope to find some fun places here and meet some new friends.


----------



## Sam

Hello all 

I am originally from South-West England, now a long term resident of Sharm El Sheikh. I am Mum to a beautiful girl Jasmine, who will soon be two. I work hard, play harder and am always happy to meet new people  (NOT EGYPTIAN MEN)


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sam said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am originally from South-West England, now a long term resident of Sharm El Sheikh. I am Mum to a beautiful girl Jasmine, who will soon be two. I work hard, play harder and am always happy to meet new people  (NOT EGYPTIAN MEN)


Had to smile Sam at the NOT EGYPTIAN MEN  but understand completely


----------



## m4rtini

Sam said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am originally from South-West England, now a long term resident of Sharm El Sheikh. I am Mum to a beautiful girl Jasmine, who will soon be two. I work hard, play harder and am always happy to meet new people  (NOT EGYPTIAN MEN)


GOOD ONE!! and totally understood! 

I'm from Poland, living and working-hopefully better soon- in Sharm el Sheikh.
No children yet, and no habibi-drama  
Just trying to change something in my life  following Mark Twain's quote: 
“Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbour. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.” 

regards


----------



## babyzica

*love the quote*



m4rtini said:


> GOOD ONE!! and totally understood!
> 
> I'm from Poland, living and working-hopefully better soon- in Sharm el Sheikh.
> No children yet, and no habibi-drama
> Just trying to change something in my life  following Mark Twain's quote:
> “Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbour. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”
> 
> regards


I love Mark Twains quote and think its great ur acting upon it!! I'm from Australia, moved here 2 months ago. I have lived here before but went back to Australia then one year in Dubai now I'm back here again!! I have 3 children...2boys and 2 month baby girl. Would love to meet new people and get out and about!!


----------



## babyzica

*Hello..*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi I am Maidenscotland.... the name gives a big clue to where I originate from.
> I have lived and worked here in Cairo for many years.
> I live in El Agouza which means old woman lol and I have an apartment overlooking the Nile which is lovely, the river is really busy in the summer with fellucas sailing back and forth.
> I have 2 children both grown, one lives in Spain with her family and the other lives in England with his girlfriend. I have 3 super grandchildren who I don't see often enough but I am working on it. I love reading and dancing, Im good at the reading but the dancing mmm well god loves a trier
> 
> So come and say hello
> 
> Maiden x



I love the Agouza. When I lived in CAiro before I was living in an apartment in the agouza just behind the circus. So alive there. But I have now grown to love October city . So what has pulled you into life in Cairo?


----------



## hussein

Hello,

I am half Egyptian, half American, born and raised in the US and currently living in Washington,DC. As my wife, who is full Egyptian but also born and raised in the US, recently had a baby we would like to move to Egypt for a while so our child can learn Arabic, spend time with family and be accustomed with the country. We speak Fluent conversational Arabic but its "broken" as they say and we would also welcome the opportunity to improve our Arabic. We go to Egypt every couple years or so and enjoy the country so much-- especially the amount of outdoor activites available such as diving, hiking, and spending time in the Oasis'. We would love to come and join groups of people who want to futher an outdoorsy culture outside of the expensive clubs (nady). 

I work in IT management as the head of IT of a global firm- but sadly they do not have a presence in Egypt. I have posted in the Egypt jobs section for some advice on finding a expat job in Egypt.

Looking forward to participating on these forums and to hopefully join you all in Egypt! 

Best,
Hussein

PS- I am trying very hard not to take offense to all the references of "NO EGYPTIAN MEN" I do understand where this sentiment is coming from, but still find it a bit offensive and dismissive.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hussein,

I am sorry you find it offensive sadly however as a woman here I have to say no Egyptian men, otherwise I/we get pestered by men wanting to meet up, have coffee, teach me arabic and on and on. 
Maiden


----------



## hussein

Dear Maiden.. I definately understand your perspective.. my Mother is American and I do recall the time she spent in Egypt and simmilar frustrations... which is way I said I was "trying" not to take offense.. perhaps there is a more creative way although I do know that men (Egyptian or otherwise) arent the best at picking up subtleness


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sadly there is no other way tried all the being nice bit to get them to back off being blunt is the only option left open now.
Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus

""...the interests of Commerce and the Arts, as well as of General Education, call for the most earnest co-operation of intelligent culture with industrial pursuits." The Latin motto Mens et Manus-- "mind and hand"--and the two volumes, Science and Art, also reflect the ideal of cooperation between knowledge and practical science" 

The above pretty much sums up my thoughts and way of living. The rest are simply semantics (multiple languages, degrees, industries, work titles, etc.). 

I enjoy sharing my experiences with others in search of the beauty of the Mediterranean pearl! Anyone is more than welcome to ask for advice on Alexandria, and I will try my best to provide a straight forward answer.


----------



## Beatle

hussein said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am half Egyptian, half American, born and raised in the US and currently living in Washington,DC. As my wife, who is full Egyptian but also born and raised in the US, recently had a baby we would like to move to Egypt for a while so our child can learn Arabic, spend time with family and be accustomed with the country. We speak Fluent conversational Arabic but its "broken" as they say and we would also welcome the opportunity to improve our Arabic. We go to Egypt every couple years or so and enjoy the country so much-- especially the amount of outdoor activites available such as diving, hiking, and spending time in the Oasis'. We would love to come and join groups of people who want to futher an outdoorsy culture outside of the expensive clubs (nady).
> 
> I work in IT management as the head of IT of a global firm- but sadly they do not have a presence in Egypt. I have posted in the Egypt jobs section for some advice on finding a expat job in Egypt.
> 
> Looking forward to participating on these forums and to hopefully join you all in Egypt!
> 
> Best,
> Hussein
> 
> PS- I am trying very hard not to take offense to all the references of "NO EGYPTIAN MEN" I do understand where this sentiment is coming from, but still find it a bit offensive and dismissive.


Hi Hussein

Good luck with the job hunt. It will be interesting to hear your perspective as an Egyptian returning to Egypt.


----------



## Sam

hussein said:


> Dear Maiden.. I definately understand your perspective.. my Mother is American and I do recall the time she spent in Egypt and simmilar frustrations... which is way I said I was "trying" not to take offense.. perhaps there is a more creative way although I do know that men (Egyptian or otherwise) arent the best at picking up subtleness


Hi Hussein,

As it was me who originally said "NO EGYPTIAN MEN" then I would like to apologise to you if you have taken offense, but I'm not sorry at all for saying it because I know that me saying openly I am willing to meet new people will just open a can of worms unless otherwise stated. There has been enough troubles, even in this forum, without inviting them to get in touch. And sadly it seems it is moreso Egyptian men than any other as all other forums on this site don't seem to get the hassle like the Egyptian forum. I am not sure why Egyptian men insist to harass women as it is not a myth but a very real problem in this country - both verbal and physical.

Anyway, let's not digress off topic and have this thread closed.

:focus:
Continue with the introductions people


----------



## topcat83

MensEtManus said:


> ""...the interests of Commerce and the Arts, as well as of General Education, call for the most earnest co-operation of intelligent culture with industrial pursuits." The Latin motto Mens et Manus-- "mind and hand"--and the two volumes, Science and Art, also reflect the ideal of cooperation between knowledge and practical science"
> 
> The above pretty much sums up my thoughts and way of living. The rest are simply semantics (multiple languages, degrees, industries, work titles, etc.).
> 
> I enjoy sharing my experiences with others in search of the beauty of the Mediterranean pearl! Anyone is more than welcome to ask for advice on Alexandria, and I will try my best to provide a straight forward answer.


Sorry - tried to understand this post and it totally lost me. 

Must have been the glass of Sav on the ferry on the way home


----------



## topcat83

hussein said:


> Dear Maiden.. I definately understand your perspective.. my Mother is American and I do recall the time she spent in Egypt and simmilar frustrations... which is way I said I was "trying" not to take offense.. perhaps there is a more creative way although I do know that men (Egyptian or otherwise) arent the best at picking up subtleness


Hi Hussein

As an Egyptian living in the USA I expect you are an atypical Egyptian man - and that goes back to another hobby horse of mine. Most people are not racist or colour prejudiced - but we are culturist. We have been brought up or been brought round to the ideas of a culture, and have great difficulty coping with a culture that is so different to our own. 

A 'typical' Egyptian man thinks a European woman is open for exploitation and 'gagging for it'. With your experience you know differently - so we, as Western women, need people like you to educate other Egyptian men.


----------



## MensEtManus

topcat83 said:


> Sorry - tried to understand this post and it totally lost me.
> 
> Must have been the glass of Sav on the ferry on the way home



I get that response a lot .......


----------



## GM1

I'm from Holland, I have met my husband in Holland and now we are living 10 years in Hurghada, but when the school starts, I live with the kids also in Cairo, Mohandeseen. We have two boys (21 and 19) and a girl (13). Every two weeks and all the holidays, our daughter and me are going to Hurghada by car, the boys are going with us regularly. Our sons are studying at the MSA in 6th of October, our daughter is going to the Port Said British School on Zamalek. I am driving her to school.


----------



## Shaanz

Hi, I'm South African and I've been here for two years now. I am married to an "Egyptian man". I must be honest and say that the remark about Egyptian men did sting me a bit, simply because i am married to one. Anyway I do understand your point, seeing as how I have been hassled on a countless number of occasions. (in the street, on the phone, by email) I cant tell you how degraded I have felt in Egypt. 

But then again there are people like my husband, his friends and family and even my workmates, who somehow give you hope.


----------



## MaidenScotland

HI

Yes there are some lovely Egyptian men, I have friends that are married to Egyptians and nicer men you couldn't meet, but they are not the type of men to trawl the internet to try and pick women up.


----------



## Sam

Shaanz said:


> Hi, I'm South African and I've been here for two years now. I am married to an "Egyptian man". I must be honest and say that the remark about Egyptian men did sting me a bit, simply because i am married to one. Anyway I do understand your point, seeing as how I have been hassled on a countless number of occasions. (in the street, on the phone, by email) I cant tell you how degraded I have felt in Egypt.
> 
> But then again there are people like my husband, his friends and family and even my workmates, who somehow give you hope.


Hi Shaanz,

If you've been here 2 years and have had your fair share of hassle then you shouldn't take offense to the "Egyptian Men" comment. I have had the pleasure of meeting some fabulous guys here who genuinely couldn't help anyone enough with no ulterior motive - and so I would never tarnish a whole race of people with the same brush. But the fact of the matter is there are a whole bunch of weirdos out there and people have to be careful what they post on public forums.


----------



## Shaanz

Sam said:


> Hi Shaanz,
> 
> If you've been here 2 years and have had your fair share of hassle then you shouldn't take offense to the "Egyptian Men" comment. I have had the pleasure of meeting some fabulous guys here who genuinely couldn't help anyone enough with no ulterior motive - and so I would never tarnish a whole race of people with the same brush. But the fact of the matter is there are a whole bunch of weirdos out there and people have to be careful what they post on public forums.


Hi Sam,

I did not intend to give the impression that you were speaking about the whole race of Egyptians. I understand what your point, and as i mentioned before, i felt offended because I am married to an Egyptian and i think it only a natural reaction from "my" point of view. 
If my comment was offensive to you then I apologize, I was not trying to be rude.


----------



## Sam

Shaanz said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I did not intend to give the impression that you were speaking about the whole race of Egyptians. I understand what your point, and as i mentioned before, i felt offended because I am married to an Egyptian and i think it only a natural reaction from "my" point of view.
> If my comment was offensive to you then I apologize, I was not trying to be rude.


Hi,

Don't worry, you really didn't offend me. You'll have to try much harder to do that 

I also have an Egyptian partner and a half Egyptian daughter, so would be the last to hate Egyptians. On the other hand it was only yesterday I was walking to a meeting (wearing my suit, nothing revealing) and had a taxi driver lean out the window and yell "ya 3asl" and blow a kiss. This is what I am fed up from...


----------



## Shaanz

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry, you really didn't offend me. You'll have to try much harder to do that
> 
> I also have an Egyptian partner and a half Egyptian daughter, so would be the last to hate Egyptians. On the other hand it was only yesterday I was walking to a meeting (wearing my suit, nothing revealing) and had a taxi driver lean out the window and yell "ya 3asl" and blow a kiss. This is what I am fed up from...


 I guess most of us can go on and on about our bad experiences, but that would just dampen the mood.


----------



## Vicci

*I love the quote too!*

Just about sums up how I have been feeling. I am going to set sail (again) in Egypt this summer!




m4rtini said:


> GOOD ONE!! and totally understood!
> 
> I'm from Poland, living and working-hopefully better soon- in Sharm el Sheikh.
> No children yet, and no habibi-drama
> Just trying to change something in my life  following Mark Twain's quote:
> “Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbour. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”
> 
> regards


----------



## Docmaurice

*Sharm El Sheikh/Egyptian Men*



Sam said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am originally from South-West England, now a long term resident of Sharm El Sheikh. I am Mum to a beautiful girl Jasmine, who will soon be two. I work hard, play harder and am always happy to meet new people  (NOT EGYPTIAN MEN)


Hi Sam(and Maiden),

I'm half Egyptian and half English. Born in Liverpool, and spent all my life in the UK apart from 11 years in the sixties/early seventies, when I lived in Cairo. I am a retired GP and have lived on the beach in Sharm (in a villa, not a tent  ) for the past 3 years or so. I amuse myself in various ways, to stave off boredom, alcoholism and sunburn, and by now writing a monthly medical column for MIX magazine.

I TOTALLY understand the comment about egyptian men, but.......... Anyway it certainly applies in Sharm more than anywhere else in Egypt!!!! By the way my english mother (RIP) had 3 egyptian husbands-not all at the same time  Another long term english female Sharm resident (with lots of male egyptian friends)recently introduced me to an amusing expression "MMD" (My Mohammed's Different).

PS Maiden-I am in Cairo for Coptic Christmas and typing this whilst in a flat on the Nile in Agooza!! (corner of Sh Abdel Rahim Sabri to be precise!!!)

Joking aside, one should generally not generalise too much


----------



## MaidenScotland

PS Maiden-I am in Cairo for Coptic Christmas and typing this whilst in a flat on the Nile in Agooza!! (corner of Sh Abdel Rahim Sabri to be precise!!!)

Joking aside, one should generally not generalise too much [/QUOTE]



Hi and welcome to the forum

I am on Nile St right beside the 6th October bridge, lol I don't recognise your street but then I don't recognise any street names.
If you fancy a coffee get in touch.
Maiden


----------



## Docmaurice

MaidenScotland said:


> PS Maiden-I am in Cairo for Coptic Christmas and typing this whilst in a flat on the Nile in Agooza!! (corner of Sh Abdel Rahim Sabri to be precise!!!)
> 
> Joking aside, one should generally not generalise too much




Hi and welcome to the forum

I am on Nile St right beside the 6th October bridge, lol I don't recognise your street but then I don't recognise any street names.
If you fancy a coffee get in touch.
Maiden[/QUOTE]

Hi. Thanks. Sh Abdel Rahim Sabri, is a bit further along the Corniche, towards Giza. It's the street with a mosque on the corner. Normally would have loved to meet for a coffee, but have a really busy xmas day ahead of me with lots of my Egyptian relatives to visit etc. I was originally planning on driving back to Sharm to-morrow, but am being tempted by friends to stay another day. If I do it would be nice to meet you for a coffee, tomorrow morning, if you are free. As I am a newbie, the software wont let me give you my email address!!!!!! So you can acquire it from Facebook, or message me yours, if you like!


----------



## MaidenScotland

[

Hi. Thanks. Sh Abdel Rahim Sabri, is a bit further along the Corniche, towards Giza. It's the street with a mosque on the corner. Normally would have loved to meet for a coffee, but have a really busy xmas day ahead of me with lots of my Egyptian relatives to visit etc. I was originally planning on driving back to Sharm to-morrow, but am being tempted by friends to stay another day. If I do it would be nice to meet you for a coffee, tomorrow morning, if you are free. As I am a newbie, the software wont let me give you my email address!!!!!! So you can acquire it from Facebook, or message me yours, if you like![/QUOTE]


Yes tomorrow is fine with me.. I am working just now or at least should be.
You have to have 5 posts before you can send a private message but your nearly there lol


----------



## Docmaurice

MaidenScotland said:


> [
> 
> Hi. Thanks. Sh Abdel Rahim Sabri, is a bit further along the Corniche, towards Giza. It's the street with a mosque on the corner. Normally would have loved to meet for a coffee, but have a really busy xmas day ahead of me with lots of my Egyptian relatives to visit etc. I was originally planning on driving back to Sharm to-morrow, but am being tempted by friends to stay another day. If I do it would be nice to meet you for a coffee, tomorrow morning, if you are free. As I am a newbie, the software wont let me give you my email address!!!!!! So you can acquire it from Facebook, or message me yours, if you like!



Yes tomorrow is fine with me.. I am working just now or at least should be.
You have to have 5 posts before you can send a private message but your nearly there lol[/QUOTE]
Ok Then. My Full Name is Maurice Fahmy. Facebook me!!!! (since I cant yet send you my email address via this forum! My email address is on my FBK info page. Enjoy your day's work (ahh work-I vaguely remember that word-its been so long though lol)


----------



## Sam

Docmaurice said:


> Hi Sam(and Maiden),
> 
> I'm half Egyptian and half English. Born in Liverpool, and spent all my life in the UK apart from 11 years in the sixties/early seventies, when I lived in Cairo. I am a retired GP and have lived on the beach in Sharm (in a villa, not a tent  ) for the past 3 years or so. I amuse myself in various ways, to stave off boredom, alcoholism and sunburn, and by now writing a monthly medical column for MIX magazine.
> 
> I TOTALLY understand the comment about egyptian men, but.......... Anyway it certainly applies in Sharm more than anywhere else in Egypt!!!! By the way my english mother (RIP) had 3 egyptian husbands-not all at the same time  Another long term english female Sharm resident (with lots of male egyptian friends)recently introduced me to an amusing expression "MMD" (My Mohammed's Different).
> 
> PS Maiden-I am in Cairo for Coptic Christmas and typing this whilst in a flat on the Nile in Agooza!! (corner of Sh Abdel Rahim Sabri to be precise!!!)
> 
> Joking aside, one should generally not generalise too much


Hi Doc 

Welcome to the forum.

I am well acquainted with the phrase MMD. For me my Mohamed WAS different, but moreso than he was different to the other Mohamed's he was different to me. And so the seemingly inevitable D-word happened. In any case my partner now is fantastic and there is no Mohamed in sight :clap2: I have heard many times (and seen) that few if any Egyptian-foreign relationship lasts a lifetime - despite the many coming to find their habibi - but I HAVE found mine and it WILL stand the test of time 

So, presumably you are based in Montaza?! I can understand why you'd need to fend off boredom if there's not much else to do. If you enjoy writing then I can publish articles in our magazine also. 

Sam


----------



## Leonie

*message from the new Brit on the block*

Hi Maidenscotland, hope all is well with you

I'm a relative newcomer to Egypt in that i've lived here since the end of September. I'm currently working as a teacher at one of the International schools in New Cairo. I live in Heliopolis, which is ok, if a little noisy n congested.
I don't have much of a social life and wonder if you have any tips on that - i.e. places to go for a woman alone, etc. you say u have grown up children (i do too - one in N.Zealand, the other 2 in the U.K.) You also say ur interested in reading and dancing (ditto) I also got interested in Art last year when i as living in Italy . I haven't practised it since i left but am thinking of taking it up again.

If you feel like dropping me a line, i'd love to hear from you, and if you'd like to, fancy it, we could maybe meet up 4 a coffee or a drink?

Hope to hear from u soon,

Angelina 





MaidenScotland said:


> Hi I am Maidenscotland.... the name gives a big clue to where I originate from.
> I have lived and worked here in Cairo for many years.
> I live in El Agouza which means old woman lol and I have an apartment overlooking the Nile which is lovely, the river is really busy in the summer with fellucas sailing back and forth.
> I have 2 children both grown, one lives in Spain with her family and the other lives in England with his girlfriend. I have 3 super grandchildren who I don't see often enough but I am working on it. I love reading and dancing, Im good at the reading but the dancing mmm well god loves a trier
> 
> So come and say hello
> 
> Maiden x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Angelina (what a lovely name)
Welcome to the forum and of course as they say here ~Welcome in Egypt.
Once you have posted 5 times the private message facility comes into play and we can contact each other. You can post anything ... hi, it the sun is shining etc lol

Maiden


----------



## Docmaurice

Sam said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am well acquainted with the phrase MMD. For me my Mohamed WAS different, but moreso than he was different to the other Mohamed's he was different to me. And so the seemingly inevitable D-word happened. In any case my partner now is fantastic and there is no Mohamed in sight :clap2: I have heard many times (and seen) that few if any Egyptian-foreign relationship lasts a lifetime - despite the many coming to find their habibi - but I HAVE found mine and it WILL stand the test of time
> 
> So, presumably you are based in Montaza?! I can understand why you'd need to fend off boredom if there's not much else to do. If you enjoy writing then I can publish articles in our magazine also.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam,

I live in Nabq. Nice front row villa in Amwaj Oyoun (used to be Millennium). Are you in the real estate business then? Which magazine?


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am well acquainted with the phrase MMD. For me my Mohamed WAS different, but moreso than he was different to the other Mohamed's he was different to me. And so the seemingly inevitable D-word happened. In any case my partner now is fantastic and there is no Mohamed in sight :clap2: I have heard many times (and seen) that few if any Egyptian-foreign relationship lasts a lifetime - despite the many coming to find their habibi - but I HAVE found mine and it WILL stand the test of time
> 
> Sam


This phrase really made me laugh - I haven't heard it before. But I have noticed that few Egyptian-foreign relationships last. It's not the same in the English-Indian/Pakistani community. 

I am glad to hear that you have met a great partner.


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> This phrase really made me laugh - I haven't heard it before. But I have noticed that few Egyptian-foreign relationships last. It's not the same in the English-Indian/Pakistani community.
> 
> I am glad to hear that you have met a great partner.


Thanks - I'm glad too


----------



## Sam

Docmaurice said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I live in Nabq. Nice front row villa in Amwaj Oyoun (used to be Millennium). Are you in the real estate business then? Which magazine?



Oooh, Millennium (I know it's Amwaj now, but Millennium is a thousand times easier to say so I'm sticking with that!) - unfortunately never made it past the reception of that hotel, but seen the pics of the beach front villas, and must say they look lovely 

I am indeed in the real estate business, but also heading up a magazine - Sharm Reality. It's relatively new on the market (only about to print issue 3) but made a fairly big impact if I do say so myself :tongue1: I'll let you know when the next issue gets distributed and you can hunt a copy down - it's free of course and a good read (and puzzles too to keep that boredom away a little longer  )


----------



## boondawg

Hello All, 
I'm not sure if this is the proper way to reply? A reply right to the original posting or to the last one? I think the original. Anyway, I am Jim but I go by boondawg, a nickname I picked up in baseball which I played in my youth. I am moving to Maadi in early January to teach Health and PE in 6th of October City. My support system (aka boss and co-workers) seem AWESOME thus far, however I do like to perform my "due diligence" if that is the correct phrase and get many opinions just in case, as was the case in the past previously, my employer in Ukraine really sugar coated things for me and I was in for a BIG surprise in some ways. On the other hand I DO beleive they bent over backwards with what little the government and economy allowed them to provide for expat native speakers so I was grateful for that much. I am here more for activities after work and to get a consensus on some things because I'm pestering my boss with questions and don't have any co-workers' contact info yet. So I will be asking things like "what do you know about the American Baseball League in Cairo"? Is there a significant difference between Gold's Gym Nile, Maadi, or the others? Is there any good martial arts dojos in the area? Is there a large office type water jug and pump service to the door or only by walking to get all the time? I've read don't eat raw fruits and veggies which I don't like the sounds of because I was contemplaing becoming a lacto-ovo vegetarian. I will post the rest up right after this so it remains an intro LOL! Thanks for even having such a forum for us to help in our transitions which are SURELY life changing for all of us and hopefully, dramatically for the better!! TTYS!- Jim (aka boondawg)


----------



## Helen Ellis

Hi and welcome. I live in Hurghada so can't really comment on Cairo except my fav group for doing outdoor activity is Cairo Hash (google it), fun runs in odd places, been going years, you may love it. Re the veg, wash it and eat, or to be extra sure soak in vinegar to kill nasties. Other than that it's fine; tasty and seasonal. Strawberries have just come in and they are wonderful.


----------



## runningmom

Hi, I'm not there yet but contemplating a move to New Cairo this summer. It's just myself and my daughter and we are excited at the prospect of living there. I am a teacher. We like travelling and know there will be many opportunities for us in Egypt.


----------



## egyptianeyes77

Hi all 

Great reading all your posts! Had to keep myself from crying from all the laughter I did on reading some of them! 
So...a quick intro...I am Egyptian/American born & raised in California - a good 25 years! :O I moved back & forth between Egypt (mostly for my postgrad education - I am a dentist trained both in the US & Egypt) finally moving here for good in 2010. I've had the good fortune of travelling all over the world & have come to find that we are all more similar than we think. 
But of course, each culture has its unique set of traits & qualities - which I've come to appreciate & truly saw when I moved here. True, like any country, Egypt has flaws & issues, but it has many good things as well...& though I've been here for a while now, I'm still discovering new things daily. You gotta love Egypt's surprises! ...well...sometimes!


----------



## hurghadapat

egyptianeyes77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Great reading all your posts! Had to keep myself from crying from all the laughter I did on reading some of them!
> So...a quick intro...I am Egyptian/American born & raised in California - a good 25 years! :O I moved back & forth between Egypt (mostly for my postgrad education - I am a dentist trained both in the US & Egypt) finally moving here for good in 2010. I've had the good fortune of travelling all over the world & have come to find that we are all more similar than we think.
> But of course, each culture has its unique set of traits & qualities - which I've come to appreciate & truly saw when I moved here. True, like any country, Egypt has flaws & issues, but it has many good things as well...& though I've been here for a while now, I'm still discovering new things daily. You gotta love Egypt's surprises! ...well...sometimes!



and the surprises that you love are.........


----------



## egyptianeyes77

hurghadapat said:


> and the surprises that you love are.........


Lol hurghadapat...not sure, but do I sense a bit of skepticism in your post?  no problem... here are just some of the surprises I love are:

that even after all that Egypt has been through in the past couple of years…there stills remains the Egyptian sense of humor!
that you can get your hair & nails done, a massage, a haircut, yoga classes, you name it…all delivered to you in the comfort of your own home…things which would cost you a fortune, if you did them abroad & drove to the respective places!
that there are super little hole in the wall cafes, bistros, lounges, bars downtown, that have been there for ages & don’t look dingy & unmaintained! 
that you could take a ride on the Nile in a Felucca with your friends & have shisha & your own personal shisha guy on board!
that there’s smartphone technology here in Egypt…you can take a taxi using Easy Taxi on your smartphone & that it comes on time, with all the driver’s information or use bey2ollak to monitor traffic (& radar!) or even Egypt yellow pages with GPS maps!
that you can get so many international products here in Egypt at a supermarket (or a specialty supermarket like Oscar’s or Ahmed Abdullah in Heliopolis)…& even better, most of the things I miss from the US!
the OPERA!...didn’t know how good they were here until I started going very often!
that you can actually have a picnic in Cairo at Azhar park & enjoy amazing views at sunset!
that the most beautiful beaches are here in Egypt!
that you can actually pick up & go to a beach during any weekend you choose year round!
that the best tasting fast food is Cook Door & that Temmy’s cereal is actually more healthy for you (NO GMOs), than the more expensive US brands! 
that it’s still safe at 3 am!

For sure this isn’t all I’ve been surprised with & loved…& for sure there are things which I absolutely dread…but I choose to see things in a positive light, no matter where I am...as they say… life is what you make out of it


----------



## Daprince86

Thanks for your post egyptianeyes77, I've learned two useful things from your post. 1 being the easytaxi app, that's pretty cool, never knew it worked in Egypt. 2, I've been looking for a good grocery store in my area seeing as I just moved here and turns out Ahmed Abdullah is right next to my home in qurba


----------



## hurghadapat

egyptianeyes77 said:


> Lol hurghadapat...not sure, but do I sense a bit of skepticism in your post?  no problem... here are just some of the surprises I love are:
> 
> that even after all that Egypt has been through in the past couple of years…there stills remains the Egyptian sense of humor!
> that you can get your hair & nails done, a massage, a haircut, yoga classes, you name it…all delivered to you in the comfort of your own home…things which would cost you a fortune, if you did them abroad & drove to the respective places!
> that there are super little hole in the wall cafes, bistros, lounges, bars downtown, that have been there for ages & don’t look dingy & unmaintained!
> that you could take a ride on the Nile in a Felucca with your friends & have shisha & your own personal shisha guy on board!
> that there’s smartphone technology here in Egypt…you can take a taxi using Easy Taxi on your smartphone & that it comes on time, with all the driver’s information or use bey2ollak to monitor traffic (& radar!) or even Egypt yellow pages with GPS maps!
> that you can get so many international products here in Egypt at a supermarket (or a specialty supermarket like Oscar’s or Ahmed Abdullah in Heliopolis)…& even better, most of the things I miss from the US!
> the OPERA!...didn’t know how good they were here until I started going very often!
> that you can actually have a picnic in Cairo at Azhar park & enjoy amazing views at sunset!
> that the most beautiful beaches are here in Egypt!
> that you can actually pick up & go to a beach during any weekend you choose year round!
> that the best tasting fast food is Cook Door & that Temmy’s cereal is actually more healthy for you (NO GMOs), than the more expensive US brands!
> that it’s still safe at 3 am!
> 
> For sure this isn’t all I’ve been surprised with & loved…& for sure there are things which I absolutely dread…but I choose to see things in a positive light, no matter where I am...as they say… life is what you make out of it



Lol.....and long may it all last :nod:


----------

